# Highway signs/markings, show yours



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Anyone here have photos of highway markings and signs from your city? Or highways pictures that show signs or markings. Just from observations, US, Canada and Australian highways use green signs while most European highways use blue. Asian highways use green while blue on sub avenues.

Here's some road and highway signs from Hong Kong


















HK expressways use green signs


----------



## edolen1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Well, Slovenia uses green for motorways, blue for expressways and yellow for normal roads, and white backgrounds for city districts:


----------



## EarlyBird (Oct 2, 2004)

In the UK we have blue for motorway, green for major roads, white for normal roads, brown for public information and yellow for temporary instructions...


----------



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

edolen1 said:


> Well, Slovenia uses green for motorways, blue for expressways and yellow for normal roads, and white backgrounds for city districts:


hey edolen, i think the green for motorways, blue for high-speed roads, and yellow for standard roads is international! croatia uses the same colors for the same roads.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I got interested in this highway signs from playing Simcity 3000 Unlimited. It's the edition where you can change the skyline from Asian to European. I build alot of highways in my city. The original version has a US style skyline. The highway markings are the typical green signs that you can see in a US highway. But if you convert the skyline, the highway signs changes, blue for european and green for asian.

Japan


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

OettingerCroat said:


> hey edolen, i think the green for motorways, blue for high-speed roads, and yellow for standard roads is international! croatia uses the same colors for the same roads.


Depends on your definition of international. I suppose you offen have regional standards but that signage is hardly europe-wide and certainly not worldwide.
There are but a couple of signs that are pretty much universally international ie: Stop signs and the ''Give Way''/ ''Yield'' signs.


----------



## Bartolo (Sep 20, 2004)

there most likely the same in slovenia and croatia, becuase at one time they were the same country, Yugoslavia


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

*New Zealand signs*

Motorway



















Highway


































Local

















Special warning


----------



## edolen1 (Oct 12, 2004)

OettingerCroat said:


> hey edolen, i think the green for motorways, blue for high-speed roads, and yellow for standard roads is international! croatia uses the same colors for the same roads.


Not really. It's Yugoslavia's legacy. But nowadays there are already differences in fonts, arrow shapes and the marking sticks on the side of the road.. Also road numbering systems are different, and expressways standards too (as far as I know an expressway in Slovenia has a dual carriageway while an expressway in Croatia hasn't)..


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

WANCH said:


> I got interested in this highway signs from playing Simcity 3000 Unlimited. It's the edition where you can change the skyline from Asian to European. I build alot of highways in my city. The original version has a US style skyline. The highway markings are the typical green signs that you can see in a US highway. But if you convert the skyline, the highway signs changes, blue for european and green for asian.
> 
> Japan


Isn't 60 kmh a little too low for a highway?


----------



## edolen1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Well, not if it's meant for an approaching exit or toll station.. Otherwise I do agree it is a bit slow..


----------



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

edolen1 said:


> (as far as I know an expressway in Slovenia has a dual carriageway while an expressway in Croatia hasn't)..


what do you mean? expressways and carriageways are completely different things... according to most road maps, a carriageway is a road marked by former Yugoslavian blue signs, while an expressway is green. they are two totally different roads.


----------



## edolen1 (Oct 12, 2004)

OettingerCroat said:


> what do you mean? expressways and carriageways are completely different things... according to most road maps, a carriageway is a road marked by former Yugoslavian blue signs, while an expressway is green. they are two totally different roads.


I meant that (as far as I know, so I may be wrong) the expressway standard in Croatia is a 2-lane highway without a median (don't know about the hard shoulder), while in Slovenia it is a 4-lane highway with a median and without a hard shoulder (just the emergency stop areas every 400 metres or so).. 

Heh, sorry if I didn't express myself clearly enough..

And btw, expressways are marked with blue signs and motorways with green signs in the former Yu..


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

In switzerland, freeways/motorways without same level crossings are green.









Main roads (cantonal/national) are blue and smaller roads (county/ gemeinde) are white:









Bycicle signs are red:









Trails are yellow, those with the white red tip are mointain trails.


----------



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

edolen1 said:


> I meant that (as far as I know, so I may be wrong) the expressway standard in Croatia is a 2-lane highway without a median (don't know about the hard shoulder), while in Slovenia it is a 4-lane highway with a median and without a hard shoulder (just the emergency stop areas every 400 metres or so)..
> 
> Heh, sorry if I didn't express myself clearly enough..
> 
> And btw, expressways are marked with blue signs and motorways with green signs in the former Yu..


an expressway is a highway with a toll.... expressway/motorway basically has the exact same meaning today, just that expressway specifies that it _is_ tolled.

all expressways in croatia are at least 4 lanes, some places 6.

a carriageway is like a high speed road, that you might find around a city, its essentially a non-tolled highway with a slightly slower speed than an expressway/motorway, and also has a median. all 4 and 6 lane carriageways in Croatia, namely around Zagreb, Split, and Rijeka have full-length emergency lanes.

but there are some roads classified as "carriageways" in Croatia that, like you said, _are_ only 2 lanes, dont have medians, and have emergency stop areas periodically. also, the secondary roads in croatia are like this.

but ALL motorways/expressways (green signs) have at least 4 lanes, medians, and full breakdown lanes. and you were right about some of the carriageways.

trust me on these things, i live in the US and my english is perfect


----------



## edolen1 (Oct 12, 2004)

You trust me on this too, because I am giving you the official English names of these roads and there is a difference between expressway and motorway in official classification in Slovenia. All the roads with blue signs are expressways (hitre ceste in Slov.; brze ceste in Cro.) and all the roads with green signs are motorways (avtoceste in Slov.; autoceste in Cro.).

And btw, a carriageway is, according to Oxford, one of the two sides of a motorway or other large road, intended for traffic moving one direction. Don't mix dual carriageway (road with a median) with carriageway.


----------



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

ok, following definitions from Websters Online Dictionary:

*Motorway*
Noun
1. A broad highway designed for high-speed traffic.
http://www.websters-online-dictionary.org/definition/motorway


*Expressway*
Noun
1. A broad highway designed for high-speed traffic.
http://www.websters-online-dictionary.org/definition/expressway


*Dual Carriageway*
Noun
1. A highway divided down the middle by a barrier that separates traffic going in different directions; "in England they call a divided highway a dual carriageway".
http://www.websters-online-dictionary.org/definition/Dual+Carriageway

see?  motorways/expressways are the same thing, and you are correct, i shouldn't have mixed dual carriageway with carriageway.

let me try to translate:
Motorways=Expressways=Avtoceste=Autoceste
Dual Carriageways=Hitre Ceste=Brze Ceste

just trying to help out


----------



## edolen1 (Oct 12, 2004)

I know, the meanings perfectly fine, it's just how they are officially called in English here.. I realize the terms are used differently in other parts of the world, I'm just telling you how they're used here.

I'm sorry, if you think it's wrong, tell it to DARS, not me..

http://www.dars.si/index.php?language=2&id=40 << sorry for the crappy site and crappy English, but you can clearly see they use expressways for H-roads (hitre ceste) and motorways for A-roads (avtoceste).


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

On my site ( http://www.autosnelwegen.nl/asw/aansluitingen.htm ) you'll find some examples of signposting on Dutch motorways.


----------



## chilean_sky (Sep 12, 2004)

Chile has the european standard of motorways/highways signs.

The blue signs for the highways/motorways and green signs for the secondary roads.


















































































and the electronic panels with information to the drivers with high speeds info, seat belts, emergency on road, etc.


----------



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

edolen1 said:


> I know, the meanings perfectly fine, it's just how they are officially called in English here.. I realize the terms are used differently in other parts of the world, I'm just telling you how they're used here.
> 
> I'm sorry, if you think it's wrong, tell it to DARS, not me..
> 
> http://www.dars.si/index.php?language=2&id=40 << sorry for the crappy site and crappy English, but you can clearly see they use expressways for H-roads (hitre ceste) and motorways for A-roads (avtoceste).


dont worry edolen, i believe what your saying  and i know how shitty the DARS site it; ive been on it many times. translation is terrible. you should ask if you could translate it properly for them and make some good money :colgate: im serious!


----------



## edolen1 (Oct 12, 2004)

OettingerCroat said:


> dont worry edolen, i believe what your saying  and i know how shitty the DARS site it; ive been on it many times. translation is terrible. you should ask if you could translate it properly for them and make some good money :colgate: im serious!


Heh, well, their site is quite good (in Slovenian, hah!), but they need a serious redesign..

Heh, we got a lucky break for our disagreement here. I found out yesterday that the government is preparing a new law on public roads that will eliminate expressways (hitre ceste)! So now we'll only have motorways! It's still in the planning stage, so it may not really eliminate them in the end, but it looks like it so far..


----------



## SufuS MaximuS (Sep 4, 2004)

Czechia:
Motorways and expresways have geen background:
















Other roads have blue background:








White color is used for local destinations:








Brown color is used for culture or turistic destinations:








Bycicle pathes have yellow background:








Street names have red background:








And finally, detous are red:









So,this is examle of motorway exit (numbers of motorways are in red field, numbers of other roads, include expressways, are in blue field):








This is example of expressway exit:








And example of roundabout label:









Here are links for some photos:
http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/foto/d1f1/d1f01.jpg
http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/foto/d1f1/d1f03.jpg 
http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/foto/d1f1/d1f04.jpg 
http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/foto/d1f1/d1f36.jpg 
http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/foto/r1f3/r1f12.jpg
http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/foto/mof1/mof32.jpg


----------



## NorthGermany (Jun 2, 2005)

del


----------



## Boris (Oct 9, 2005)

chilean_sky said:


> Chile has the european standard of motorways/highways signs.
> 
> The blue signs for the highways/motorways and green signs for the secondary roads.
> 
> ...


There is no European standard for roadsigns/markers; some examples:

Germany:
Blue: autobahn
Yellow: other major roads
















Netherlands (Holland):
Blue: All markers









Poland:
Blue: Motorway
Green: Major roads









Belgium
Blue: motorway
Green: Major roads


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)




----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

India










The next two fhotos by magestom


----------



## NorthGermany (Jun 2, 2005)

More examples:

Germany - Autobahns = blue:









Germany - major and minor roads = yellow / local destinations = white:










Sweden - Motorways = green:









Sweden - major and minor roads = blue / local destinations = white:










Denmark - Motorways = green / exits = blue:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

FRANCE autoroute sign


----------



## DoubleR (May 21, 2005)

Tokyo, The Capital Highway


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

In Turkey:
Motorways: Green
Highways: Blue
In city roads: White
Touristic: Brown
Informative: Red


----------



## er_juli (Oct 9, 2005)

...


----------



## greek_eagle (Jun 14, 2006)

You guys there are differences in the terms freeway and expressway. First of all a freeway is a controlled access road and junctions are in the form of an interchange. In other words you have on ramps and off ramps and the road way is divided. At juntions it is in the form of multi level. You must maintain both a minimum and maximum speed limit. These roads may be toll free or tolled. A motorway is the same as is the autopista, autoroute, autobahn. 

An expressway is a divided highway that may or may not have interchanges. Secondly, the expressway often may have entrances to businesses etc on the side and one may exit to get to them from the expressway. Junctions may be at grade level. Another significant difference is that on an expressway you can see "farm" vehicles....whereas they are not allowed on freeways at all. 

A highway is a route that is marked....officially the street you live on is a highway. In Canada and the US expressway, freeway, tollway, parkway turnpike are all used in the same way more or less. Though if you look at the roads closely, you will see that some of these expressways are not all true freeways. 
International signs, different from USA + Canada signs, usually have green for freeways, blue is for "national" roads which includes "expressways + highways" which may come in many different forms. White is often used for urban areas and brown for state/federal parks, archeological sites etc.


----------



## Red aRRow (Jul 5, 2005)

*Road signs from Pakistan*

*Pakistan - Motorways.* 

Signs are in green.


















*The blue block represents an exit towards a National Highway.

*Pakistan - National Highways* 

Signs are in blue.












Names of landmarks are in white (on both Motorways and National Highways).










While in other places the scenery is too good to pay attention to any road signs: 




























:runaway:


----------



## vissiman_m31 (Aug 30, 2005)

Just a few from Melbourne, Aus:

Advance Direction Signs:



























Intersection Direction Signs, placed at exits:



























Reassurance Direction Signs (Distance Signs):



























Most of freeway signs today are pretty much the same design as they were 15 years ago, with few modifications over the years. I would say Victorian signs in general are very easy to ready, clear and get to the point quickly compare to some european motorways signs, which from the photos i've seen, try to cram everything onto the sign face (thats just my opinion anyway). Also, Victoria had a major signage revision in 1997 for non-freeway roads, to coincide with the introduction of alphanumeric route numbering system from rural areas.

More signs can be found on my site - see sig


----------



## trentthomson (Nov 4, 2005)

I thought I'd post this graphic which shows how signs are placed on Australian freeways. It also shows line markings. I think our signs/line markings are sort of a mix between American and European markings.


----------



## hetfield85 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Malaysia Highway Signs/Markings*



















Motorcycle Shelter









Keep Left, except for overtaking









Restpoint


















Heavy Vehicles Keep Left









Speed Limit (km/h)


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Out of little OT curiousity, but why do Victoria call their multi-lane highways "freeways" instead of motorways?


----------



## trentthomson (Nov 4, 2005)

LtBk said:


> Out of little OT curiousity, but do Victoria call their multi-lane highways "freeways" instead of motorways?


Yes that's true.

State-by-state:
Aust. Capital Territory - Parkway.
New South Wales - Freeways for free roads, motorways for toll roads (and there are a LOT of tollways in NSW).
Victoria - Freeways for free roads, Tollways for toll roads.
Queensland - Motorway.
South Australia - Freeway.
Western Australia - Freeway.
Tasmania - Highway.
Northern Territory - They don't have any limited access highways!


----------



## trentthomson (Nov 4, 2005)

This will be the last post from me (in this thread) that includes huge graphics. I promise!

How Australia (generally) signs and stripes...

Overtaking lanes on rural, undivided highways:









Curves and other hazards (the 'Slippery when wet sign' is only placed on the approach to dangerous corners) on rural undivided highways.









At-grade intersections on divided highways:









Trent.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

they should ban "engschrift" from the signs.


----------



## Scandinavia2005 (Apr 11, 2007)

Rohne said:


> long and short arrows, different font sizes, alignment and distances between the lines - all that even on the same sign, arrows not over the middle of the lanes, arrows sometimes under and sometimes beside the targets, different heights of the signs, ... just ugly!


I don't think that it is too bad...
And different font sizes? You mean Engschrift and Mittelschrift? Engschrift is used for longer names, Mittelschrift for shorter names of destinations.


----------



## Jimmy81 (Jan 30, 2007)

*About Bott Dots*

Why use Bott Dots, is there an advantage of using them over paint...??? Is it because they last longer than paint. Is it cheaper to use bott dots than paint. In canada, we don't have any bott dots at all, but that's because we have to plow our streets in the winter. I saw the bott dots for the first time in Seattle 5 years ago...i thought it was strange when I first saw them.

Jimmy


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Scandinavia2005 said:


> I don't think that it is too bad...
> And different font sizes? You mean Engschrift and Mittelschrift? Engschrift is used for longer names, Mittelschrift for shorter names of destinations.


Engschrift is harder to read than Mittelschrift. Breitschrift is also no so easy to read. I know this, because in the Netherlands, we have "redesign" which is harder to read for people with glasses etc.


----------



## Scandinavia2005 (Apr 11, 2007)

^^ I don't think that Breitschrift is common in Germany...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Scandinavia2005 said:


> ^^ I don't think that Breitschrift is common in Germany...


No but is still seen in very old signs in the Ruhr area. Specially in Dortmund i thought.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

Can you give an example of Engschrift, Breitschrift and Mittelschrift? I personally find German font harder to read from the distance than, for instance, American or French fonts. German font looks very standardised and sort of industrial though.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Breitschrift; this sign is really old: (Essen is breitschrift)









the first 2 destinations: normalschrift, the bottom destination: Engschrift


----------



## Scandinavia2005 (Apr 11, 2007)

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> Can you give an example of Engschrift, Breitschrift and Mittelschrift?


This sign is completely written in Mittelschrift:










And here "Mönchengladbach" (>8 letters) is written in Engschrift:










(my photos)


----------



## Rohne (Feb 20, 2007)

Just look at the arrows at the last 2 pics. grrrrr :down:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Rohne said:


> Just look at the arrows at the last 2 pics. grrrrr :down:


Can you show me some different arrows? I drove through every part of Germany, but i never noticed any difference.


----------



## Scandinavia2005 (Apr 11, 2007)

which arrows? The tilted arrows?
BTW - it's better when there is an arrow than there's no arrow like in some of your Frankfurt photos.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Scandinavia2005 said:


> BTW - it's better when there is an arrow than there's no arrow like in some of your Frankfurt photos.


Than you shouldn't drive in the US. Some 12 lane Freeways do have overheads, but no arrows! :nuts:


----------



## Rohne (Feb 20, 2007)

Especially the standing arrows (much too long). But also the tilted ones. Look at the last pic: 2 different types used without any reason. And in the pic above, the tilted arrow is beside the targets instead of being at the bottom of the sign.

Have you noticed the "500m" at the bottom of the signs? That's the reason why there aren't any arrows, coz its only a so called Vorwegweiser. Arrows are only over lanes.


----------



## Scandinavia2005 (Apr 11, 2007)

Rohne said:


> And in the pic above, the tilted arrow is beside the targets instead of being at the bottom of the sign.


but if it was on the bottom of the sign, the sign would be larger again and we'd have another 'problem' :nuts:
Well, yeah, I see what your point is and you might be right, but I think there are other countries in Europe where signing is really worse (for example Spain).


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Now you've said it, there are some differences indeed. Funny, i never noticed it.










WTF never seen this before:


----------



## Scandinavia2005 (Apr 11, 2007)

This one is very rare and must be very old (60s I guess):










This is the typical signage before an exit/junction - the size of the arrows depends on the size of the sign and the number of destinations:










And this one is just different because the type of the exit/junction is different.


----------



## Billpa (Feb 26, 2006)

Chris1491 said:


>


The mixed arrow lengths on the above sign is about the only issue I have with German signage. It's generally so good that it's more of a nitpick- I don't think it's that much of a big deal but if I was designing that sign I would standardize all the arrow lengths.


----------



## Rohne (Feb 20, 2007)

Scandinavia2005 said:


> This one is very rare and must be very old (60s I guess):


Late 70s or 80s! But it's been replaced by a new one since a few months. Looks nearly the same, but arrows are directed to the top now and there's an additional target: Weiterstadt (which is the next exit). Basel and Stuttgart should also be shown on this sign, don't ask me why they are missing.
Nearly all signs before exits/junctions in Hesse look like this (in difference to the rest of Germany, except some signs near Munich).


----------



## Rohne (Feb 20, 2007)

Scandinavia2005 said:


> but if it was on the bottom of the sign, the sign would be larger again and we'd have another 'problem' :nuts:
> Well, yeah, I see what your point is and you might be right, but I think there are other countries in Europe where signing is really worse (for example Spain).


No there's enough space at the bottom (at least if you use short arrows).
But you're right. There are worse signage systems. Especially Austria.


----------



## Scandinavia2005 (Apr 11, 2007)

Rohne said:


> Late 70s or 80s!


Let's go for the 70s - 80s would be too weird.
BTW are you from Hessen?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Rohne said:


> There are worse signage systems. Especially Austria.


I name Italy and the UK. And some Spanish roads near cities, they put like 10 road numbers on one sign hno: But generally Spanish signage is good.


----------



## Scandinavia2005 (Apr 11, 2007)

Chris1491 said:


> But generally Spanish signage is good.


On Gran Canaria it is horrible. Especially in roundabouts it's very difficult sometimes to know to which circle exit the arrow belongs to.


----------



## Rohne (Feb 20, 2007)

Born and raised in Saxony, but now I live in Frankfurt's urban area.
This section was upgraded from 2 -> 4 lanes per direction in the late 70s, I guess completion was in 1978


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

Scandinavia2005 said:


> Let's go for the 70s - 80s would be too weird.


Weird? Holland still uses arrows pointing down on their signs. For me, arrows pointing up symbolise a general direction: "If you drive straight, that's where you will finally end up". Arrows pointing down, on the other hand, indicate that these particular lanes will get you to that destination. But like Billpa said, direction of arrows is not a big deal considering the total advantages of the German signs.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.asv-frankfurt.hessen.de/...sVariant=11111111-1111-1111-1111-111111111111

here you can find how the signs of Hesse/Germany have to be designed


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

I made a short trip on Sunday to Lake Tahoe, so I took some pictures along the way. Nothing out of ordinary, but I hope this will give those who've never driven in the USA an idea of how the highway signs look like. 

The pics are self-explanatory, I believe.



















Typical numbered exit sign. Quite similar to a European one.



















This is a stand-alone shield reassuring drivers that they are indeed on E/B I-80. 










This is a typical distance sign on American motorways. As you've already noticed, it doesn't have the motorway number on top and the farest destinations are positioned on the bottom of the list. In Europe, the list is arranged from bottom to top. 



















This sign points to the city of Lincoln that can be reached via state highway 193. 




























Destinations that can be reached via N/B and S/B state highway 49.










I would take this if I wanted to go back to Sacramento.










This marking is quite rare on California highways and means absolutely no passing or crossing the central line.














































Ideally, this sign should be round and should not contain any text.

































From the last three pictures, we can see that the state indeed requires drivers to obey lane discipline, but it doesn't always work.


----------



## Scandinavia2005 (Apr 11, 2007)

^^ I just love the roads in the United States - haven't driven on them yet; could only see them from the train or while walking on bridges. I hope to get the possibility to drive there soon :drool:


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Verso said:


> Well, several European countries use blue signs on freeways, but it certainly can't be generalized for Europe.
> 
> GREEN - Portugal (not sure)


We use blue signs on motorways and ICs (freeways) and green on IPs (slower freeways).

Here are some of our signs:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ I know, it's an old post.  There's more to correct:


Verso said:


> Well, several European countries use blue signs on freeways, but it certainly can't be generalized for Europe.
> 
> BLUE - Germany, France, United Kingdom, Spain, Netherlands, Belgium, Luxembourg, Austria, Poland, Hungary, Belarus, *Ireland (not sure)* and some other perhaps
> 
> ...


Ireland certainly uses blue, and also Norway certainly uses BLUE (not green). And about the last sentence - beside Switzerland, also at least the Czech Republic and Slovakia.  And obviously also Portugal.


----------



## Geokioy (Mar 29, 2007)

Highway signs in Greece


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

you Greek guys stole it from Germany  :lol:


----------



## Geokioy (Mar 29, 2007)

Well...I don't know:nuts: ...but generally speaking, we try to make our roads with european standards....


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I like Greek signage!


----------



## Billpa (Feb 26, 2006)

The Greeks are different from Germany by the use of all caps on their signage.


----------



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

*Highway signs/markings in Dominican Republic*

These are typical highway signs across the Dominican Republic:

Name of River Higuamo sign before the Higuamo Bridge in San Pedro de Macorís:










Tourist attraction signs in Santo Domingo:










Sign prohibiting the pick-up/drop-off of passengers:










No parking:










Signs on Kennedy Expressway heading west in Santo Domingo:











Signs in Puerto Plata:




























Sign on Carretera Luperón near Villa Bisonó:










One-way sign in Santo Domingo:










Direction signs in Santo Domingo:



















On the right you will see a sign of rural roads with a Brugal Rum advertisement:










Typical mayor highway sign showing distance to next town:


----------



## DreamerGuy (Jul 11, 2006)

Hmm ... except for the green one, all the signs in RD are very alike to the Puerto Ricans.

Except for the one that says "Una Via" here says "Tránsito"


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

K-Bien said:


>


:lol:


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

PORTUGAL & NORWAY - BLUE


----------



## pwalker (Feb 19, 2007)

Within the U.S., each state has their own insignia for their state highway signs. As seen above, California uses a distinct outline. Washington State uses a "George Washington" outline. Other states have their own looks. I can't find anything on the web about this, but it is interesting how each state has their own look.


----------



## Scandinavia2005 (Apr 11, 2007)

^^ what about www.aaroads.com ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Scandinavia2005 said:


> ^^ what about www.aaroads.com ?


Yeah that site is great. 

Other countries have this kind a sites too.

http://franceautoroutes.free.fr (France)
www.roadpics.net (Benelux)
www.autobahnen.ch (Switzerland)
www.rippachtal.de (Germany)
etc etc


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

_Entering the California Agricultural Inspection Station booths along Interstate 80 westbound. The inspection procedure normally takes a short amount of time, and when inspectors are not on the scene, vehicles may proceed through at 5 mph. Photo taken 09/09/05.
http://www.westcoastroads.com/california/i-080i_ca.html_

Wow, I had no idea there were things like this on the Interstates.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

i didn't know that either. I thought they had only weighstations for trucks and stuff.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Anyway, that site is AAAAWESOME!! Haven't encountered it yet...


----------



## Billpa (Feb 26, 2006)

I think the California state route marker is a spade (like a shovel) that would've been used during the gold rush.
A good overview of what the various states use can be found here:

http://www.ugcs.caltech.edu/~jlin/signs/states/


----------



## pwalker (Feb 19, 2007)

Billpa said:


> I think the California state route marker is a spade (like a shovel) that would've been used during the gold rush.
> A good overview of what the various states use can be found here:
> 
> http://www.ugcs.caltech.edu/~jlin/signs/states/


Thanks! That was what I was talking about in an earlier post. 

Remarkable lack of color in most of these. Kudos to Minnesota and Colorado, nice signs!

As for California ag inspections...usually very quick, but I heard they are trained to look for security issues and report them to authorities. Can someone confirm?


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

pwalker said:


> As for California ag inspections...usually very quick, but I heard they are trained to look for security issues and report them to authorities. Can someone confirm?


I can't confirm that. They stopped inspecting vehicles on I-80 at least 3-4 years ago. Last summer, when I returned from Oregon on I-5, the inspection booths were closed as well. Also, when I returned from Nevada last Sunday, the inspection station was closed on US-50 too. Even when they were open, they only asked you if you had any out-of-state fruits/vegetables/seeds/etc.


----------



## pwalker (Feb 19, 2007)

On my last I-5 trip they were open. What time of day did you go through?

I wonder if they close them during non-peak periods?

A little trivia...I-5 in Northern California just south of Oregon was one of the last stretches of I-5 to be built. I have a map showing it still two-lane as late as 1970.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

pwalker said:


> On my last I-5 trip they were open. What time of day did you go through?


It was on Sunday at approximately 11-12:00. However, the inspection was closed in 2002 and 2003 as well. I guess it's because of the budget cutbacks.


----------



## uv411 (Jan 5, 2007)

KIWIKAAS said:


> How many countries use Botts Dots on their roads?
> A ''Botts Dot''
> 
> 
> ...


i noticed botts dots on all the roads in the Las Vegas, NV area. The photo is of the botts dots located on I-15 North, the southern part of the Las Vegas Strip is towards the right and center. 

<a href="http://img378.imageshack.us/my.php?image=s5000229hi1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img378.imageshack.us/img378/6522/s5000229hi1.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

here I tried to show you how german signage COULD look on us highways

example is exit 8 on Interstate 95 Northbound New Jersey Turnpike (Hightstown/East Windsor)









=>

















=>

















=>


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

New Brunswick and Monroe aren't important enough to be shown on this overhead sign, according to the German system. Only Major cities are generally shown, exept when there's no better destination. 

But German signage is usually very organized, while American signage turns out to be a bit messy and non-consequent.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

i have chosen monroe because it's the next exit (8A) and new brunswick because in this agglomeration (ok, the whole thing belongs to new york ) there are several townships/cities with brunswick as a part of the name (north brunswick, east brunswick, south brunswick, new brunswick). edison, close to new brunswick, has about double inhabitants of new brunswick, but it doesn't have the state of a city while new brunswick has and nb is listed as a major city in Wikipedia. after passing new brunswick, i'd take elizabeth as the next major city.

well, i used the signage system of the federal state of hesse, i prefer it because i find it easier to read leftaligned than centered text


----------



## edolen1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice work, Patrick! Looks very good, wish it was that organized IRL, heh..


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Do you have any own works ? Present it here then 

I mean, did you thought of chaning signage in your country ? In Polish sub forum there is quite big thread about it


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

The Netherlands is getting new signage


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

"Botts dotts", or cat eyes in Europe, are yoused in Europe alot, but not as a lane divider on its one, they are just along side the lines.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

^^
I've never seen a single botts dot in europe. I have seen cats eyes in some countries but not many (Spain and the UK spring to mind)


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

kZo said:


> Tak jak obiecałem kilka zdjęć:
> 
> Zaczynając od strony Poznania:
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Glodenox (Mar 26, 2007)

In the last picture above, you can clearly see the little bumps applied to the white lines which will make noise if you drive over them (somewhat like those "Botts dotts").

I've also seen them done in thicker lines, instead of such a pattern of little bumps.

Greetings,
Glodenox


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

Actually these dots are reflectors:


----------



## Haljackey (Feb 14, 2008)

Some Signage in Ontario, Canada:




























An older styled sign:



























HOV Signage:









Hope you enjoyed!

Best,
-Haljackey


----------



## Kosovar (Dec 13, 2008)

The city name's are in blue in exxpresway allso and national road village's in white


----------



## setiajie (Sep 30, 2009)

*Highway Sign in Surabaya, East Java, Indonesia*

WARU - JUANDA INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT TOLL ROAD
================================

From Waru Entrance :

























SURABAYA - GRESIK TOLL ROAD
===================

From Kebomas (Gresik) Entrance :


----------



## riiga (Nov 2, 2009)

Just for fun :naughty:

Original American sign:









Converted to Swedish sign:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It would've been better if you kept the Interstate shield. It's an integral part of navigating through the country.


----------



## DannyelBrazil (Sep 3, 2010)

Brazil is adopting a new standard for its signs, since 2008.
It reminds a little the american ones (the same green color, the same font, the same arrow), but with some differences.










Since Brazilians are more used to the highways' names instead the official numbers (there are both designations), the name of highways always are shown inside blue "boxes".










The state roads have a pentagon pattern for the shield:









And the BRs (national) roads have an exclusive pattern, as shown below:








_*This pic show an old sign. The font in this shield is not the official one, I will take some pics to make this post more accurate_

The colours for signs are:
Green: used for poiting locations
Blue: used for poiting highways and road police stations, mileage spots
Yellow: used for poiting information about the road (dangerous curves, slow down signs and other written info)
White: used for educational info (fasten your seat belts or speed trap ahead)
Brown: Touristic locations or information
Orange: Detours or works on the road











Since changing all the signs in Brazil is a very slow process, lots of out-of-standard signs still exists nationwide... 
The standard will take decades to be really a national standard.


----------



## DannyelBrazil (Sep 3, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> But German signage is usually very organized, while American signage turns out to be a bit messy and non-consequent.


WOW! I wished Brazilian signage was just like American one... I think it so charming and organized


----------



## niterider (Nov 3, 2009)

I love American signage! - clear and concise, especially freeways/interstates with signs and fonts much larger than most of the world.

If truth be told, I suspect other countries could learn a lot about laaaarge clear interstate/motorway signage from the USA, though there'll undoubtedly be those here in Europe who would scoff at such a suggestion :colgate:


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> i didn't know that either. I thought they had only weighstations for trucks and stuff.


They do. They also apparently still have these, though I could only find one on Google Earth.

Canadian signage is green for the most part. Destinations and distances are on green signs. On a provincial/territorial level, attractions, provincial parks are generally on a blue, or brown sign, depending on location. Warning signs are yellow diamond shape, while construction signs are orange.


----------



## DannyelBrazil (Sep 3, 2010)

niterider said:


> I love American signage! - clear and concise, especially freeways/interstates with signs and fonts much larger than most of the world.


This is one thing I'm liking a lot in the new Brazilian signage... Huge signs in highways! Thank god, the signs here are getting bigger and bigger like the american ones!


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

from spain ( blue = motorway , white = road )
















































the red ones for tourist destinations


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

tourist information on french motorways , i like these kind of signs


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

tourist information sign in catalonia / spain


----------



## albertocsc (Dec 28, 2009)

VITORIA MAN said:


>


This one could go to Linguistic Issues thread. You can see they took letter 'e' and changed with an 'a', changing it from Catalan to Spanish. By the way, Lleida is still in Catalan.


VITORIA MAN said:


>


I like this one, it combines old French-like pannel and letters, with the present British-based one.


VITORIA MAN said:


> the red ones for tourist destinations


Well, SISTHO (Spanish touristic) signs are rather brown, although I have also seen pink ones.


I'll check if I have any signs so I can share with you.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

catalonia (E)


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

A couple of days ago I was driving here and was mildly shocked by this sign:
http://goo.gl/maps/GkPW6

had almost to stop to make any sense out of it.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

from spain


----------



## albertocsc (Dec 28, 2009)

Green means 'one-carriageway expressway/vía rápida' (now is a full motorway, A-43, and vías rápidas or green roads no longer exist, at least in the national network), while brown is for touristic destination:









Old Touristic Destinations sign in N-IV, Puerto Lápice:









Old town-entering and confirmation signs:


albertocsc said:


> http://goo.gl/maps/SQLjY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

(E)


----------



## albertocsc (Dec 28, 2009)

More in Spain:




















Britain:









Moldova:












Romania:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Skopje-Veles highway in Republic of Macedonia (part of the European route E75)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Skopje ring road


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Highway E75 (A1 in Macedonia), near archaeolocigal site Stobi


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

leaving Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Ring road Skopje, near Cresevo and Stajkovci


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

A1 (E75) towards the macedonian-greek border


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Liechtenstein: signs and markings exactly like in Switzerland, e.g. yellow "zebras"
(pic taken in Vaduz, Apr 2013)


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

andorra 
in catalan language


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

*Indonesia*

Exit signs









Interchange overhead signs - no difference though with the exit ramp signs


















Speed limit signs, the *km* letter inside the sign IMO is not really useful and made the numbers inside smaller.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Don't they indicate which road you're on? I don't see numbers nor a road name.


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

Skopje/Скопје;102677263 said:


> Skopje-Veles highway in Republic of Macedonia (part of the European route E75)


North?


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Don't they indicate which road you're on? I don't see numbers nor a road name.


If you're talking about the Indonesian one, AFAIK there's no road numbering in the Indonesian toll road system, and the roads itself lacks of signage indicates which toll road you are. The name of the toll road is only placed in the termini or before the entrance of a toll road. Like this:










And also, there's no standardised traffic signs regulations for toll roads that differentiate them from the non-toll road traffic sign regulation in Indonesia. That means that maybe any toll road company can create a toll road with German-style directional signs.:lol:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

piotr71 said:


> North?


North entrance in the city...


----------



## grykaerugoves (Jun 25, 2013)

Government of FYROM needs to start the implantation of Albanian road signs in a country where a third of the population is Albanian.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

i have recently seen this sign near Liège/Luik/Lüttich at Loncin Interchange in Belgium, found that quite entertaining simply by the number of destinations there...









https://www.google.de/maps/@50.6542...4!1sHjldsYrsnNXu7-xUmzd6ZA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

but inconsistent.
later on that route at the interchange to Verviers, St Vith and Prüm, there is actually Verviers and Saarbrücken signed, but on the distange signs after the interchange you'll find Trier instead of Saarbrücken... Also noticeable: While the flemish cities are written in french and not dutch here, the dutch/german cities are written in dutch/german.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Aix-la-Chapelle used to be signed along E42, but they replaced it with Aachen a number of years ago.


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

How is it with the spelling of the names of the cities abroad on the road signs in your countries?

In Poland, the law states that the name should be given in the original spelling from the language of the country in which the city is located. Without diacritics and converted to Latin alphabet if originally in Cyrylic. With the oval symbol of the country next to it.

Sometimes, especially on local roads, they forget about this rule. And use the Polish spelling, or some weird hybrids. An example of a Polish sign from the past, on which Copenhagen was spelled as Kopenhagen (they used the German spelling without any reason - in Polish it's Kopenhaga, in Danish it's København).

In Germany - the signs to Polish cities have usually the German name and then the Polish name in brackets. Although German name only can also be seen. Polish name only - rather not (unless it's the same as the German one).

But close to the German-French border, I have seen a sign to Strasbourg which spelled Strasbourg (the French spelling) and not Straßburg (the German spelling).

An interesting example here: https://goo.gl/maps/yBYU8CHPfLq

It's an error that they added the PL symbol next to the D and CZ symbols (it is used if the name of the border checkpoint is given on the sign, not the name of the foreign town, as it's here). And it's also unusual (although nice) that they gave the foreign road numbers on this Polish sign. The only thing I don't really understand is why they placed not only the number, but also the category of the Czech road (I/35 instead of just 35). It seems they had I/35 in papers, so they stupidly placed it on the sign.

It's definitely solved better than here: https://goo.gl/maps/yxaTEZqeG7P2 where they probably assume that the state border is the end of the world and there is nothing behind  The sign shows the direction to the "town" Granica Państwa, which actually means "state border".

On the other hand, here: https://goo.gl/maps/4hxxP584V7P2 it's practically perfect. They even used the Czech diacritics! The only problem - the directional city for this road behind the border, in Czech Republic, is Trutnov. Our designers placed on the sign, inconsequently, the town of Hradec. But the signs in Poland often lack the consequence too.

Meanwhile... Czechs placed Lubawka on the sign: https://goo.gl/maps/jqGdw3VkZPS2

Misspelled as Łubawka. They used... a Polish diacritic on their sign, but erroneously. And also - just Lubawka, a small town close to the border, while it's a one of most important roads in the country.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ Always in portuguese here in Brazil.


----------

